# Stop telling riders tips are not allowed!!!!!



## AlpacaKiller (Jan 7, 2015)

What is wrong with some of you people? It is your responsibility to educate the riders about tips. I can't wrap my head around the fact that drivers are telling people this but they are. This is a service industry and tips are appropriate. If you tell your riders anything different, your an ass.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

You are correct. If they offer me a tip I say "Thank You" and take it. Any driver who does otherwise is an idiot.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Not accepting gratuity is not only giving yourself a pay cut, but often insulting to the customer who offers it.

Anyone who refuses it is an utter fool, in more ways than one.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I brought this up to support months ago. Here's their reply:

*Glenn John at Uber* (Uber)

Sep 5, 13:21

Hi,

The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.

If a rider offers cash as a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip, you earned it!

You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.

Best,

*Glenn John at Uber*
help.uber.com


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I brought this up to support months ago. Here's their reply:
> 
> *Glenn John at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


^ This is just regurgitated from their latest basic training vid. It's ludicrous. No one feels "cheated" by having the _option_ to tip someone who's just provided them good service. I'm not sure whether it's more insulting to the intelligence of the riders, or that of the drivers.

The day Uber offers to pay my bills is the day I'll refuse an offered gratuity. Until then, on this issue, they can suck my tailpipe.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I brought this up to support months ago. Here's their reply:
> 
> *Glenn John at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Why the hell are you asking Uber about this. Of course they are going to so no, don't take tips. This is what they are trained to say. Stop listening to uber LIES and happily take their tip, Say thank you and have a good day. Anybody who says we don't earn or deserve OUR tips are idiots or mentally unstable and should get back on their meds.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If it wasn't clear, I asked them because I wanted to know from the horse's mouth what the policy was. Several customers had asked and they were under the impression that it was not allowed, from the wording Uber uses.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> If it wasn't clear, I asked them because I wanted to know from the horse's mouth what the policy was. Several customers had asked and they were under the impression that it was not allowed, from the wording Uber uses.


The only answers Uber gives come from a horse's ass.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Still, you could take what they said and use it to educate the riders.


----------

